# Yarn shops in Helsinki



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

This is for any KPers living in Helsinki.
Dh and I are visiting Scandinavia- Finland and Norway the most part of June. As always i will look for yarn shops. Can someone guide me in that direction please. Thank you all.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, how lucky are you. Can't help with yarn shops but do enjoy your trip and of course we will expect photos too.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you so much! Yes it was on my bucket list so now it is coming true. Tank you for your kind wishes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you looked on the KnitMap?? There appear to be several: http://www.knitmap.com/search_results?origin=helsinki
Of course, because much of the information may have been posted by individuals who never check back to see if it's still valid, you may encounter errors. User beware!

Perhaps you can send e-mails ahead of time and learn which stores still exist, their hours, etc.

Helsinki's on my bucket list, along with Reykjavik, and Rimouski, but I can't imagine seeking out yarn shops while visiting elsewhere. If I stumble across one that's open, I'll go in, but I don't go looking for them.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have you looked on the KnitMap?? There appear to be several: http://www.knitmap.com/search_results?origin=helsinki
> Of course, because much of the information may have been posted by individuals who never check back to see if it's still valid, you may encounter errors. User beware!
> 
> Perhaps you can send e-mails ahead of time and learn which stores still exist, their hours, etc.
> ...


That is a very important piece of information Jessica Jean. I know i can never go wrong with KP. Thank you so much .


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been to Helsinki and I'm sure I saw yarn stores. One comes to mind. A stunning city. You'll love it. And yes, knit map is your friend

I did a quick Google search. There are 4 but Yelp shows many more

Yelp -: https://www.yelp.co.uk/search?cflt=knittingsupplies&find_loc=Helsinki


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lucky you! I always look for LYS before I travel. It's a nice souvenir to bring back yarn from somewhere I've travelled.
I've brought back yarn from Halifax twice, Austin TX, Braedenton FLA, St Petersburg FLA, Rockland ME, Bath ME, Center Harbor NH, Essex and Burlington VT...
Check Ravelry under yarn. There is a section planning a road trip. It's very helpful!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Hilary Mercer (Feb 24, 2015)

I was in Helsinki late 2017 and came across the most wonderful craft shop catering for every imaginable craft, not sure of the name but it was in the city centre. Can't quite remember if knitting yarn was sold but can't imagine it wasn't.
Happy memories of Helsinki, my husband and I were hopelessly lost with the departure time of our cruise ship fast approaching (the ship would have left without us), unable to find a taxi, a 'knight in shinning armour' suddenly appeared and drove us to the ship, arriving just in time. I know we were taking a risk but 'needs must'.
As I say, very happy memories, have a lovely time.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was there a couple of years ago and did not buy any yarn as it is too heavy and coarse for our weather here in Southern California. Hope you have better luck. I did however buy some interesting buttons


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Interesting topic as I will be in Helsinki again in August. I did search online and there are several yarn shops in the city, though I got lost and didn't get to visit any when I was there in November. We'll have an extra 3 days in the city this year, so FULLY intend to track at least one down. 

One thing to remember - they may call all stringish stuff "wool" where Americans call in "yarn", so make sure you are not getting acrylic if it's the sheepy product you want.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Interesting topic as I will be in Helsinki again in August. I did search online and there are several yarn shops in the city, though I got lost and didn't get to visit any when I was there in November. We'll have an extra 3 days in the city this year, so FULLY intend to track at least one down.
> 
> One thing to remember - they may call all stringish stuff "wool" where Americans call in "yarn", so make sure you are not getting acrylic if it's the sheepy product you want.


Thanks for all the info .Have a good time in Helsinki.


----------

